

DigitalOcean's site and servers very slow. Can't SSH. - aartur
https://www.digitalocean.com/

======
aartur
I checked from 3rd-party server and can't SSH also, so I assume it's not my
local problem.

EDIT. Others confirmed it on Twitter, but it started working normally now.

EDIT2. The slowness returned.

